# London Broil is falling down, falling down, falling down



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Susan shame on you!  Where's the horseradish for the London Broil????


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

I love London Broil!!  Pics PLEEEZ!!  My Mom used to make a great marinade for that cut...it was GREAT!

Glad to see someone using this part of the section...you to Glenn!!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

Susan,

I got a Jaccard for Christmas and used it last week for the first time on some round steak for chicken fried steak and I really think it made a difference in the tenderness of the meat. There isn't a piece of beef that gets by me now without "the treatment."


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Susan,

What's up with this "...we..." crap? Thought we had you all to ourselves?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Susan,
> 
> What's up with this "...we..." crap? Thought we had you all to ourselves?



Uh oh, Bruce is jealous!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Susan,
> 
> What's up with this "...we..." crap? Thought we had you all to ourselves?



It's the 'Royal' we.  She's the queen of the bulletin board. :smt029


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

oh brother....I take a london broil and flash grill it so it's rare inside.  Constantly spraying with Mr. Mist.
Then remove and run it through my 65 dollar electric slicer, spritzing again with Mr. Mist.
As long as you slice against the grain, that will be some of the most tender, flavorful, affordable meat you ever et.

I love to make philly type sandwiches with this.  You can also serve it plain on a plate with asparagus and whatever...people think its sliced fillet.

Horseradish is excellllllllent on this!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Captain, how do you like that Mr. Mist stuff and do you use it on Q meat also or just grilling? Any recommendations?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

Freakin love it.  Take away every other spice or sauce before that one.

But beef only.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it like Worsty sauce or how would you describe the flavor?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

it includes w sauce, soy sauce, beef broth or something, vinegar, smoke flavoring, anchovies, tamarind, honey, mo-lasses...it's not sweet or too vinegary....has a smokey, beefy, worshtershirey flavor.  I often drink a dab as I walk by.  Very unique....hard to compare.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, sounds good!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

ok guys, time to stop posting here and go to my brats thread.  Git!


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2005)

And where might a young man such as myself aquire a bottle of Mr. Mist ?


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

From their web site of course

www.mrmist.com


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2005)

Doh...I should have known....

And now Ive been inspired to do a london broil. Only did one once years ago and I screwed it all up...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Suz...how did it turn out?


----------

